# Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH



## seatrout61 (17. Juni 2005)

In diesem Jahr geht es erstmals mit dem Flieger nach Schweden. 
Da Ryan Air für die Beförderung meiner langen Steckruten 50 Eur kassieren will, möchte ich mich nach Alternativen fürs Spinnfischen (Zielfische Hechte/Barsche) vom Boot auf einem grossen Binnensee (Mälaren) umsehen. Als Köder kommen überwiegend Blinker und Spinner, seltener Wobbler und Gummifische zum Einsatz.

Ist die o.g. Exage für meine Zwecke geeignet?
Eventuelle Empfehlungen von kurzgeteilten Teleruten/Steckruten mit einer Transportlänge von ca. 60 cm?


----------



## Jetblack (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Das ist eine prima Rute!! Die kannst Du sehr weit schmeissen!! 

Aber jetzt im Ernst (weil meinene obigen Kommentar verstehen nur Insider) - ich denke die Rute wird Dir viel Spaß bereiten, denn obwohl so kurz geteilt, hat sie eine sehr erstaunliche Aktion und gute Wurfeigenschaften (s.o.)!

Bleib bei dem Gedanken an eine Exage - die sind wirklich sehr viel besser als der Preis vermuten läßt (ich hab bloß 3 ... und die vierte liegt vor Bornholm am Grund der Ostsee ....  )!


----------



## Lofote (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Jawoll, das hört sich doch gut an
Mit fahren in 2 Wochen eine 6`6" 20-30LBS und eine 5`5" 20-30LBS auf die Vesteralen.
Trotz der gleichen LBS-Angaben sind es doch 2 sehr unterschiedliche aber dennoch geniale Ruten und ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf damit zu Fischen!!

Gruß Lofote


----------



## BigEarn (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Für Barsche und mittlere Hechte sowie Forellen ist sie sicher ausreichend. Ob ich sie aber gezielt auf Hecht einsetzen würde weiss ich nicht, da man auch mit was großem rechnen muss. Dafür wäre sie mir eine Nr. zu schwach.
Habe die Rute selber als Reiserute benutzt als ich in Neuseeland gereist bin und seitdem begeistert von der STC-Reihe von Shimano. Hier habe ich sie nun immer im Kofferraum dabei. 
Was ist denn mit der Beastmaster STC ? Die gibts mit etwas höherem WG. Habe diese allerdings noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.

Von DAM gibt es neuerdings auch Travel-Modelle. Konnte ich allerdings noch nicht selber in Augenschein nehmen. Ebenso das Modell von Balzer.

Schau mal hier und hier.

Allein von der Marke her würde ich aber den Shimano Ruten den Vorzug geben. Vor allem bei DAM bin ich mir über die aktuelle Qualität nicht sicher.


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Das freut einen zu hören, dass die Exage ein gutes Teil ist.

Die Balzer Diabolo II Travel Spin ist interessant, gibt es auch mit 20-70g WG / 2,25-3m variable Länge und einem Rutengewicht von 280 g für unter 50 EUR.

Die Beastmaster STC mit dem höheren WG ist auch gleich deutlich länger und schwerer. Die Antares  STC ist für mir für diesen Zweck zu teuer.

Beim Boardpartner http://www.catch-company.de/ habe ich noch was gefunden. 
YAD Sacramento Travel und Memphis 273. Leider habe ich nix über das Rutengewicht gefunden.


----------



## Laggo (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Die Exage ist ne gute wahl, hab die 2,10 m 10-30 Gr Version und benutze Sie hauptsächlich vom Bellyboot!
Sie ist bis jetzt mit allem locker fertig geworden bei nem ü 60 Dorsch macht Sie zwar nen ordentlichen Halbkreis aber wirklich Probleme hat Sie damit nicht.
Hechte bis 75 konnt ich damit auch schon ohne Probleme bändigen, sagen wir mal so es gibt bestimmt schlechtere Ruten #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## STICHLING (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

hast du dich schon entschieden ?!? falls nicht dann schau dir mal diese Rute an  http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.d...rhino/ruten/dfspin/rhinotravellerspin270.html

Gruss


Sven


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*



			
				STICHLING schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dich schon entschieden ?!? falls nicht dann schau dir mal diese Rute an http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/rhino/ruten/dfspin/rhinotravellerspin270.html
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...


 
Fischst Du die Rute, Sven? Und wenn ja, was kannst Du zu ihr sagen?
Bin grad selber auf der Suche. 370gr kommen mir aber etwas sehr schwer vor. #c


----------



## STICHLING (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Fischst Du die Rute, Sven?




 #d  noch nicht 

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Reiserute 

aber ich kann mich leider nicht entscheiden  :c  :c 

wie sieht es bei dir aus hast du schon div. Favoriten ?!?!?

Sven


----------



## Jetblack (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Beachtet doch mal die Transportlänge - mit 100cm ist die Traveller Spin auch nicht mehr ganz praktisch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Also bei Reiseruten und vor allem klein (zusammengeschoben) und günstig kommt man meiner Meinung nach an Teleruten nicht vorbei, auch wenn die Nicht-Freunde der Teleruten das anders sehen. |supergri

Außerdem sind die montiert gut und immer schnell dabei. Klar gibt es Nachteile in der Aktion und ein mögliches Wackelspiel ist halt nicht so toll, aber wenn man z.B. die vor-Ort selber aussuchen kann, ist schon eine gute Pre-Selection möglich  :g  

Ich habe jedenfalls für den Fall der Reisen mit wenig Gepäck und reduzierten Transportmöglichkeiten die DAM Tele Seahawk (jetzt Emotion) auserkoren, 2 Stück 3m 10-40g und 2 Stück 3m 50-150g habe ich schon, die 20-70g Medium-Spinnrute fehlt noch, und die 3m 50-150g  schafft auch einen ordentlichen dicken Fisch und ist kein Alibi-Spielzeug #6

Bei einem Preis von ~30--40EUR kann man sich da günstig passend bedienen, und soviel Geld in eine gelegentlich eingesetzte Rute mag ich nicht investieren. Lieber eine leichte und eine schwere mitnehmen oder auch je 2 davon   3,00m ist auch eine optimale Länge für jeden Fall, Posenangeln geht noch, Grundangeln super und auch von einem Boot oder Brücke geht es, Weitwurf auch kein Problem und leicht sind die Ruten dabei auch noch.
Reisen haben ja so an sich, daß man Angelort und Gegebenheiten im Voraus selten kennt und bei einer Rundreise ist das sogar ausgeschlossen. Was nützt die schönste feine Spinnrute wenn Großwobbler oder schwere Schleppbleie vom Boot angesagt sind?  #c Auch beim Fliegenfischen auf Forellen wird sie selten überzeugen.

Für ein optimales Spektrum der 3 WG-Klassen (Rotauge--Großdorsch) braucht man 6 Ruten die immerhin auch schon ~180-220 EUR kosten und ist optimal gerüstet, und zusammengeschoben mit ~63cm kann man die fast noch in der Manteltasche mitnehmen. Wenn Mitreisende mitangeln wollen oder man doch mal eine zerlegt (Bootsgefahr!) ist das dann auch kein Problem  :m


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Also ich hab eine Exage STC mit 15-40gr Wurfgewicht, die sich verkürzt fischen lässt. Zum Fliegenfischen meine 4-teilige Scierra.
Warum fehlen mir jetzt noch 4 Ruten? ;+ 
Rotaugen, die ich im Urlaub höchsten als Köfis fangen will, bekomm ich mit der Exage auch ohne Probleme. #c  Wenn ich mal ne Hochsee-Tour mache leih ich mir das Gerät notfalls.
Das einzige was ich noch benötige ist eine schöne Reiserute mit WG um die 80gr für schweres Spinnfischen. 
Die 3 bekomm ich als Steckruten locker an/in meinen Rucksack. Schon mit der Exage und 2 normalen Steckruten geschafft.  

Zur Zeit bin ich ir noch sehr unschlüssig, da die Ruten selten in Angelgeschäften im Umkreis vorrätig sind. 
Die YAD Sacramento Travel habe ich zwar im Netz gefunden, nur fehlen wir genauere Infos zu der Rute. #c Kennt die jemand?
Die Diablo II Travel Spin mit 70gr ist zwar günstig, aber so richtig mag ich Balzer nicht. |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht wirds doch wieder eine Exage mit 50-100gr. Wohl etwas höhere Gewichtsklasse als die anderen aber da weiss ich, was ich habe. 
Dass der Preis etwas höhre liegt stört mich insofern nicht so sehr, da ich meine Reiseruten auch gerne mal ohne im Urlaub zu sein einsetze. Als Kofferraumrute ist meine Exage immer mit dabei.


----------



## STICHLING (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Hi


gibt es die Exage überhaupt in der Wurfgewichtsklasse von 50-100gr ?!?

Sven


----------



## BigEarn (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Dachte ich zumindest bis gerade...weil sie bei Askari drinsteht.
Die Penner haben allerdings das WG mit 50-100 völlig falsch angegeben. #q  50gr hat die, leider zu wenig für mich. 
Hatte mich schon so gefreut :c  Mal wieder die Bestätigung Askari - Saftladen


----------



## seatrout61 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Nachdem es mit der Exage und der Daiwa Tornado Travel leider nicht geklappt hat, habe ich mich nach geeigneten Teleruten umgesehen. In die engere Wahl kam die Spro Switchback 240cm/35-70g und die DAM Emotion 270cm/20-70g. Beide machten im Laden einen sehr guten Eindruck, da die Spro in 270cm nicht vorrätig war hab ich mich für die längere DAM entschieden. Dran kommt eine Spro BlueArc 740 bespult mit 15er Hemmingway Futura. Mal schau'n , ob ich damit den schwedischen Hechten das Fürchten beibringe.


----------



## BigEarn (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Warum hat das mit den Ruten denn nicht geklappt? #c 

Ich schenk mir Montag die Beastmaster STC |jump:  für die Schwergewichte


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Bei vielen Airlines hat man die Möglichkeit sein Angelgerät als Sportgepäck zu deklarieren, man hat da oft die Möglichkeit bis zu 30kg und auch Sperrgut kostenfrei zu transportieren. Ob das bei den Billigfliegern auch geht,weiß ich leider nicht. Ich würde aber da immer erst bei der Airline anfragen.
Ich fliege des öfteren mit richtig langen Karpfenruten, und hatte bislang noch keine Zusatzkosten. Für den Transport nehme ich stabile Papprohre, die ich umsonst in meinem Angelshop bekomme.

Gruß,Dart 
P.s. Die Exage-Serie ist ansonsten wirklich klasse#6


----------



## BigEarn (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Klar, das geht natürlich. Habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht, bzw. mache ich immernoch gelegentlich. Wenn man nen großen Leihwagen hat ist das überhaupt kein Problem.
Allerdings sind die STC Modelle oder andere Reiseruten in manchen Momenten doch praktischer. Z.B. wenn man neben 25 KG Rucksack nicht noch ein Transportrohr a la Bazooka mit sich rumschleppen will. So ein 6-teiliges Wunderding lässt sich einfach an oder im Rucksack verstauen und durch die Gegend tragen.  
ISt auch einfacher vor der Freundin zu verstecken, wenn es denn zusammen in Urlaub geht   "Oooops, was ist mir denn da in meinen Koffer gefallen?....#t ..ach, eine Angel...was ein Zufall, dass die Hütte fürs Romantik-Wochenende an so einem netten kleinen Hechtsee liegt. |supergri Ist mir beim Buchen gar nicht aufgefallen  "


----------



## seatrout61 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

1,2...war halt ein anderer bereit etwas mehr auszugeben.
Ryan-Air soll es da mit Angeln und Sportgerät ziemlich 
genau nehmen - genau für 25 EUR pro Tour.
Nun hab ich was kleenes und praktisches für den Koffer.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

gute Tipps hier ! |bla: :m
werd mich auch mal demnächst nach was passendem für Forelle / Barsch umsehen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*



			
				seatrout61 schrieb:
			
		

> ... DAM Emotion 270cm/20-70g. Beide machten im Laden einen sehr guten Eindruck, da die Spro in 270cm nicht vorrätig war hab ich mich für die längere DAM entschieden. Dran kommt eine Spro BlueArc 740 bespult mit 15er Hemmingway Futura. Mal schau'n , ob ich damit den schwedischen Hechten das Fürchten beibringe.


@seatrout61
Und wie hat das Fürchtenlehren geklappt? |wavey:


----------



## ulschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Von Zebco die Rhino DF Teleruten sind ganz gut. Habe schon einen Waller erfolgreich damit gedrillt. Die Spro-Teleruten machen mir auch keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## Michael Bothe (18. November 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano Reiserute Exage STC 270MH*

Habe mir die Exage als ersatz für die Balzer zugelegt... ich halte nicht viel von der balzer ... hatte diese im einsatz ... und ist direkt bei diesem einsatz gebrochen  im spitzenbereich direkt hinter dem 2 ring... die shimano macht schon in der verarbeitung und in der aktion meiner meinung nach eine viel bessere figur ...


----------

